# Losing the Bridle--argh!



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Is it the correct size for her? Are you using a headstall or a english bridle? Does it have a browband, nose band, or is it like a one ear headstall? Can you post a pic of her wearing it?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If its fitting properly I can't imagine how it is coming off. I often use a one ear no throat latch headstall. I can see that getting rubbed off, but one with a throat latch should not come off. Maybe its not tight enough?


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Typical English snaffle bridle, browband & throatlatch. My friend and I are baffled, we've neither of us run in to such a problem before. She shakes and right over the floppy ears it goes.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe try lowering the browband so its sitting a little further away from her ears and more in the middle of her brow? I'm at a loss as well, but you could try that.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Well it can't hurt--nothing to lose but the bridle...
Thanks!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Try tightening the throat latch even if it is over tight for now. Once she learns that she can't shake it off, it may stop.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

putting a noseband on might help stabilize it

I agree with tightening the throatlatch


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with tightening the throatlatch, too. It did occur to me that she's reinforcing this trick every time she gets the bridle off, and she's definitely one to take advantage of a situation. We'll go up a notch or two next time.
I really dislike mucking about with nose bands, didn't think one would cure this problem, but I guess I ought to give it a try and find out.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I put a halter on under the bridle and run the throatlash through the rings on either side, I also keep a rope attached to the halter incase something happens and I need to lead him, or if I want to rest I can tie him and remove the bridle.
This is what it looks like:








(His hackamore is rediculously crooked in this pic, but it shows how I put the throatlash through the rings)


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! That would do it for sure! Thanks!! (Nice horse--If you haven't noticed, I'm partial to greys )


----------



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

Try putting a nose band on,


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

One of our horses is super sensitive to bugs around his face for some reason. I know this does not solve the bridle problem but might help with the bug irritation...I got one of those fleece mits to apply fly spray, that way I can saturate his face without annoying him. With enough spray the bugs stay away from his head.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Another good idea, thanks, Juniper. Yes, she does seem to shake mainly because of flies, it's not constant and only started with fly season. I'm just afraid she'll figure out what a great trick it is and start doing it on purpose. 
We get awful deer flies around here, I feel like shaking myself after half an hour on the trail--


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

If you are using an English bridle that fits your horse correctly and is adjusted correctly then it should be impossible to remove it without undoing the throatlash - no matter how much your horse headshakes.

The original purpose of the bridle with throatlash was to enable gun-carriage horse artillerymen to be able to pull on the reins to help the horses pull heavy loads out of mud - so they don't come off no matter how hard you try.

If your horse is shaking it's bridle off then it either dosen't fit or is not properly adjusted to your horses head - it's as simple as that.

Post some pics so we all can see.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

There are a couple pictures on page 1 of this thread. Very interesting. Can't imagine how to fit it otherwise than it is, other than a readjusting of the browband, um. 
I like the history, didn't know that.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Are the cheek pieces adjusted correctly? I can't tell from the picture whether or not it is; when it is adjusted correctly there should be two wrinkles on the sides of the horse's mouth where the bit causes tension.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

About one and a half wrinkles I'd say. Can try snugging up a notch to two wrinkles but she looks like she's grinning and fusses. Wondered if it was the bit, we just switched to a Korsteel French link with rather more curved bars.

http://www.speedgate.co.uk/products/enlarged.htm?id=11309


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Sadly I can't see attached images - something wrong with my internet connection ( either that or it's because my PC is 1 million years old )

A different bit should not make any difference , so long as it's adjusted properly - if you want to PM me for help I will give you my e-mail address and you could send me the pics.

Nutty


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

OK I can see these pictures .

Looking at the pictures , sorry to say but your bridle dosen't fit your horse.

The cheekpieces are too long ( not the cause of the bridle coming off ) but this is not a major problem

I would like to see the browband longer - this would enable the headpiece to sit further back - really shouldn't be touching the ears quite so much.
Also the headpiece itself isn't right - the flat part between the splits should be longer - at the moment what is happening is that the split between the headpiece and the throat is too high and is forcing the browband higher onto the ears - which is why your bridle is coming off.

You need cheekpieces that are about 3" shorter, a browband that is about 1.5" longer and the distance between the splits on the head piece should be about 2" longer ( approx only as working from photos ) Basically the browband and headpiece are too small.

The bit looks to be sitting OK so no major probs there - could do with sitting a fraction lower but if your horse is happy with it there keep it that way.

Hope this helps

Nutty


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Lower the bit? She would be thrilled no doubt, but I'm only getting one really good wrinkle as it is. But we did think she looked a little stretched, so I guess we should have trusted our intuition.
After that, I have no quibble, it's a bridle that came with her and seemed fine so we went with it. I've got other bridles and parts lying about to experiment with. 
Interesting, I would have thought the bridle might be too big, not too small. She's a little horse, barely 14'2" but with a big head I guess. Never had to think about bridle fit before--it either did or it didn't. 

Thanks a bunch for taking a look. I'll head to the tack room and see what we can rustle up.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

It's the brow and head that are too small , as with a lot of bridles the cheeks are way too long - at the moment you could loose 3" and if you take into account the extra 2" you need in the headpiece length the cheeks would have to be 4" shorter . Again I can only estimate lengths because I'm working from photo's but the general picture shows smaller cheeks and larger head/brow


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I believe you and this may be just the excuse I need for a new bridle..thanks again. Now that you have pointed these things out they make a lot of sense.


----------



## Shadow157 (Mar 21, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me yesterday! was going to post something on here today.... I have the same set up as you, no nose band, over the ears, brow band and same snaffle.... shadow just shook it right off lol. i think Im going to try the halter under the bridle.... seems pretty practical!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Ha! My friend who has a much more technical mind than I do thought Nutty Saddler's analysis of the bridle fit was really sound. We're going to try a little duct tape to lower the split of throat latch/head piece, along with a bigger browband tomorrow, just to try out the physics of it. If that works we may be heading off to the tack shop.
I'm sure the running the throat latch through the halter would work--but then there's no excuse to buy a new bridle. :-D


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, went out today, taped the headpiece to lower the split, put on our biggest browband, and added the cavesson. There were plenty of flies and a few thorough head shakes, but the bridle stayed on. The browband still wanted to ride up towards her ears though, it might not be long enough yet. Still got a trip to the tack shop pencilled in.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> If its fitting properly I can't imagine how it is coming off. I often use a one ear no throat latch headstall. I can see that getting rubbed off, but one with a throat latch should not come off. Maybe its not tight enough?


Ditto to this post...I've used one ears or no ear head stalls and haven't had one fall off a horse that was properly fitted...And one with a throatlatch should most definitely NOT come off if it is properly adjusted. 

Is the throatlatch tight enough; as in can you only get a couple of fingers under it? If it is extremely loose, and sliding forward over her jaw, then yes, what is happening makes perfect sense...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oops, noticed the pic, and Nutty's post! Lol! I guess you get to go shopping, huh? I looooovve tack shopping...Hahaha!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

i've read all the posts here so far, and i agree with the fitting being wrong.

But if for some stupidly insane reason, you get a bridle that does fit properly and this is still happening, as a last resort you could try a grass/bucking rein.
this is what it is, if you haven't heard of them:

One Stop Pony Shop - Shires Daisy Reins

(I know thats not what it's supposed to be used for, but it might work as a last resort)


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep, that would do it--I''ve never seen a setup like that before. Hoping it doesn't come to that--! We had good luck yesterday, going out again today.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

The place of the bit isn't depending on the wringles in the lip, but of where the teeth is. The bit should sit so it has a good space around it - to let it move - without getting close to the teeth. It should also be high enough to make the tounge stay in place. Horses, like people, have different lips, and some doesn't get the wrinkles while some gets plenty of them. The bit on the pics loooks to be about right, but not higher.

It does look like the headstall is a size too small with the side pieces adjusted to fit. Especially the brow band, it keeps the neck piece too much forward and is probably uncomfortable for the horse since it's rubbing. Try a bigger one.

The throat latch is too tight already, but I see why that is. With the headstall further back, the throatlatch can be shorter without interfering with the horses throat,and trhat'll help the bridle to stay in place.

You can try to ride with a fly mask to get rid of the flies 

And if the throatlatch isn't enough after changing browband, you couldd tie a strap rather tightly in front of the cheek, to keep the bridle there. But I think a bigger browband will do the trick.


----------

